# Exklusiver Vorabtest: CPU-Kühler Enermax ETS-T40-TB mit sehr hoher Maximalkühlleistung



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. August 2011)

*Exklusiver Vorabtest: CPU-Kühler Enermax ETS-T40-TB mit sehr hoher Maximalkühlleistung*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Exklusiver Vorabtest: CPU-Kühler Enermax ETS-T40-TB mit sehr hoher Maximalkühlleistung gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Exklusiver Vorabtest: CPU-Kühler Enermax ETS-T40-TB mit sehr hoher Maximalkühlleistung


----------



## SaKuL (4. August 2011)

*Exklusiver Vorabtest: CPU-Kühler Enermax ETS-T40-TB mit sehr hoher Maximalkühlleistung*

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn Stephan sich ordentlich zusammenreißen musste, damit er nicht über die Kühler lacht.


----------



## Löschzwerg (4. August 2011)

*AW: Exklusiver Vorabtest: CPU-Kühler Enermax ETS-T40-TB mit sehr hoher Maximalkühlleistung*

Wieder nur ein weiterer 0815 Towerkühler der mit toller, neuer Technik begeistern will und an seinen eigenen Anforderungen wieder scheitert...

Der Kühlermarkt ist in den letzten Jahren ziemlich eingeschlafen  Einzige die kleinen Kompakt-Waküs haben etwas frischen Wind hereingebracht.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. August 2011)

*AW: Exklusiver Vorabtest: CPU-Kühler Enermax ETS-T40-TB mit sehr hoher Maximalkühlleistung*

@SaKuL: Nein, ganz und gar nicht. 
Ich denke niemand hat ernsthaft erwartet, dass Enermax als Neuling in dem Markt von Anfang an die namhafte Konkurrenz hinter sich lässt. Das hat auch Be quiet trotz großer Bemühungen vor knapp einem Dreivierteljahr nicht geschafft.
Der Lüfter ist bei 100 % halt arg laut, weil der Kühlkörper von einem hohen Durchsatz stark profitiert; das hängt direkt zusammen. Ausstattung, Montagesystem etc. sind schon ganz stimmig. Der T.B.Silence mit 900 U/min ist im Preisvergleich z. B. der beliebteste Ventilator, da er günstig und sehr leise ist - mit dem entsprechenden Kühlkörper könnte das eine tolle Silent-Kombination abgeben. Noch ist das Produkt auch gar nicht auf dem Markt --> Abwarten, was die Zukunft bringt


----------



## kbyte (4. August 2011)

*AW: Exklusiver Vorabtest: CPU-Kühler Enermax ETS-T40-TB mit sehr hoher Maximalkühlleistung*



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> [...] Der Kühlermarkt ist in den letzten Jahren ziemlich eingeschlafen [...]


 Was erwartest du denn?


----------



## LeCPU (4. August 2011)

*AW: Exklusiver Vorabtest: CPU-Kühler Enermax ETS-T40-TB mit sehr hoher Maximalkühlleistung*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Der Lüfter ist bei 100 % halt arg laut, weil der Kühlkörper von einem hohen Durchsatz stark profitiert; das hängt direkt zusammen. Ausstattung, Montagesystem etc. sind schon ganz stimmig. Der T.B.Silence mit 900 U/min ist im Preisvergleich z. B. der beliebteste Ventilator, da er günstig und sehr leise ist - mit dem entsprechenden Kühlkörper könnte das eine tolle Silent-Kombination abgeben. Noch ist das Produkt auch gar nicht auf dem Markt --> Abwarten, was die Zukunft bringt



Sorry, dazu habe ich eine Frage. Wie auch im Preisvergleich zu finden ist, gilt der T.B. Silence als sehr leise. Im Test wird er aber als sehr laut beschrieben?! Vielleicht vertue ich mich da jetzt auch total. Bin noch neu auf dem Gebiet.
Ich spiele nämlich mit dem Gedanken mir besagten Lüfter zu holen...


Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. August 2011)

*AW: Exklusiver Vorabtest: CPU-Kühler Enermax ETS-T40-TB mit sehr hoher Maximalkühlleistung*

Kein Thema, die Lösung ist einfach: Es gibt nicht "den" T.B.Silence, das habe ich nur als Oberbegriff für die Produktreihe verwendet. Das Modell auf dem ETS-T40-TB ist für bis zu 1.800 U/min spezifiziert und mit einem PWM-Anschluss ausgestattet und in der Form nicht im Handel erhältlich. Die aktuelle PWM-Version bringt es nämlich auf lediglich 1.500 U/min: Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 120x120x25mm: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Der günstige T.B.Silence im Preisvergleich auf den ich mich gerade bezogen habe, ist für 900 U/min ausgelegt (3-Pin ohne PWM) und somit natürlich deutlich leiser.


----------



## Löschzwerg (4. August 2011)

*AW: Exklusiver Vorabtest: CPU-Kühler Enermax ETS-T40-TB mit sehr hoher Maximalkühlleistung*



kbyte schrieb:


> Was erwartest du denn?



Mehr Forschungsarbeit zu neuen Kühlmethoden, egal ob es nun in die Richtung von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall oder sonst was geht. Aktuell ändert sich eigentlich nur immer die Form des Kühler und es werden Anpassungen für neue Sockel gemacht, die Kühler werden aber nicht nennenswert leiser oder kühlen besser. Ich erwarte mir etwas mehr Innovation, egal wie diese nun aussehen mag  Irgendwelche 0815 Tower Kühler von Neueinsteigern im Markt kann ich nicht mehr sehen, wenn dann muss es schon ein mega Einstieg wie bei Prolimatech werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. August 2011)

*AW: Exklusiver Vorabtest: CPU-Kühler Enermax ETS-T40-TB mit sehr hoher Maximalkühlleistung*

"Die zwei großen, mittigen Öffnungen sind für den Kamineffekt ausgelegt,  sodass warme Luft nach oben steigt und durch einen Unterdruck kühlere  Luft nachströmt"

Schön und gut aber wie soll das denn gehen wenn der Kühler eingebaut ist und das Gehäuse steht - der Kühlkörper also horizontal steht?
Die warme Luft wird immer noch nach oben wollen aber das oben der Luft ist dann nicht mehr das oben des Kühlers. 

Ich halte es sowieso für unwahrscheinlich, dass der Kamineffekt auch bei stehendem Betrieb einen Unterschied macht, verglichen mit der vom Lüfter angetriebenen schnellen Luft macht die vertikale Komponente des Kamineffektes wohl kaum was aus.

Riecht mir schwer nach enm Marketinggag ohne weiteren Nutzen


----------



## namoet (4. August 2011)

*AW: Exklusiver Vorabtest: CPU-Kühler Enermax ETS-T40-TB mit sehr hoher Maximalkühlleistung*



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Mehr Forschungsarbeit zu neuen Kühlmethoden, egal ob es nun in die Richtung von Danamics mit Flüssigmetall oder sonst was geht. Aktuell ändert sich eigentlich nur immer die Form des Kühler und es werden Anpassungen für neue Sockel gemacht, die Kühler werden aber nicht nennenswert leiser oder kühlen besser. Ich erwarte mir etwas mehr Innovation, egal wie diese nun aussehen mag  Irgendwelche 0815 Tower Kühler von Neueinsteigern im Markt kann ich nicht mehr sehen, wenn dann muss es schon ein mega Einstieg wie bei Prolimatech werden.


 
hast schon recht, "revolutionen" gab es schon lang nicht mehr. wobei die leistung der kühler trotz ähnlichem design immer besser wird.  also scheint es noch luft für optimierungen zu geben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. August 2011)

*AW: Exklusiver Vorabtest: CPU-Kühler Enermax ETS-T40-TB mit sehr hoher Maximalkühlleistung*



namoet schrieb:


> hast schon recht, "revolutionen" gab es schon lang nicht mehr.


 
Die Luftkühler wie sie heute im High-End Bereich gebaut werden sind schon sehr nah am physikalisch machbaren, daher bleiben die großen Revolutionen aus. Mehr Kühlleistung bei der genutzten Technik ist nur duch mehr Luftstrom (=Lauter) oder mehr Kühlfläche (=schwerer und größer) erreichbar, mit anderen Materialien ist fast nichts mehr erreichbar (wenn man nicht seinen Kühler für 1000€ aus Silber bauen will, das wäre minimal besser als Kupfer oder Aluminium ), vielleicht ist noch das ein oder andere Quäntchen mehr Abstrahlung duch lack mit Emmissionsgraden nahe 1 möglich... und auch die Heatpipe-Technologie also effizient Wärme von A nach B schaffen durch Konvektion ist an ihrer Grenze angekommen.

Wirklich revolutionär mehr Kühlleistung kann nur duch höheren Energieaufwand (Peltierelemente, Chiller usw.) erreicht werden oder duch ein noch nicht bekanntes revolutionäres Konzept... bin gespannt ob sowas noch kommt irgendwann.


----------



## namoet (5. August 2011)

*AW: Exklusiver Vorabtest: CPU-Kühler Enermax ETS-T40-TB mit sehr hoher Maximalkühlleistung*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wirklich revolutionär mehr Kühlleistung kann nur duch höheren Energieaufwand (Peltierelemente, Chiller usw.) erreicht werden oder duch ein noch nicht bekanntes revolutionäres Konzept... bin gespannt ob sowas noch kommt irgendwann.


 
ist etwas schwierig: die neue technologie wird sicherlich nicht zu schleuderpreisen verkauft werden. und somit könnte sie mit wakü-anlagen konkurrieren. nur wenn sie die selbe leistung erreicht, könnte es was werden. aber vielleicht wir ja wirklich mal ne revolutionäre technik entdeckt.


----------



## hotfirefox (5. August 2011)

*AW: Exklusiver Vorabtest: CPU-Kühler Enermax ETS-T40-TB mit sehr hoher Maximalkühlleistung*

Bin mal gespannt ob je ein Turmkühler mit Vapor Chamber kommt.


----------



## XXTREME (5. August 2011)

*AW: Exklusiver Vorabtest: CPU-Kühler Enermax ETS-T40-TB mit sehr hoher Maximalkühlleistung*

Hässlich und durchschnittlich .


----------



## Uter (5. August 2011)

*AW: Exklusiver Vorabtest: CPU-Kühler Enermax ETS-T40-TB mit sehr hoher Maximalkühlleistung*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob je ein Turmkühler mit Vapor Chamber kommt.


 Das rentiert sich m.M.n. nur bei Grakas, da CPU-Kühler nicht in die Länge sondern vor allem in die Höhe gehen.

Was erwarten alle? Der Preis und die mitgelieferten Lüfter sind ok, also ist das Angebot nicht schlecht. Warum muss jeder neue Kühler gleich die Leistungskrone gewinnen? 

(Ich fände Innovationen auch nicht schlecht, aber außer Kleinigkeiten wird es bei den klassischen Luftkühlern wohl keine mehr geben.)


----------



## Shub Niggurath (5. August 2011)

*AW: Exklusiver Vorabtest: CPU-Kühler Enermax ETS-T40-TB mit sehr hoher Maximalkühlleistung*



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Mehr Forschungsarbeit zu neuen Kühlmethoden ...


Ich hatte mal vor _einem Weilchen_ etwas dazu gelesen und frage mich bis heute, was daraus geworden ist.

http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/2008/03...icro-techologies-solid-state-cpu-cooling-fan/
http://www.silicon.de/technologie/h...chloser_cpu_luefter_ohne_bewegliche_teile.htm
http://www.dead.counter-strike.de/comments.php?newsid=14532
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Chip-Kuehler-ohne-bewegliche-Teile-192184.html

Was ist denn aus dieser Kühltechnik geworden?
Ich mein, es sind immerhin über 3 Jahre(!) seit dem vergangen.

Die Firma scheint es nicht mehr zu geben. (Thorrn Micro Technologies - http://www.thorrn.com/)
Gibt es denn echt kein Unternehmen, daß diesen oder einen ähnlichen Ansatz (ohne Ventilator) versucht weiterzuentwickeln?

Also, in dieser Hinsicht, daß immernoch auf den Hauptkrachverursacher und Platzverschwender Ventilator gesetzt wird, 
finde ich die Entwicklung bis heute schon ziemlich schwach.


----------



## Chimera (5. August 2011)

*AW: Exklusiver Vorabtest: CPU-Kühler Enermax ETS-T40-TB mit sehr hoher Maximalkühlleistung*

Hm, da hier nicht immer viel optisch unterschiedliches gezeigt wird, möcht ich doch für ne kleine Auflockerung sorgen (sorry, wenn etwas OT). Wem die bekannten Turmkühler zu sehr 08/15 sind, der sollt mal bei ZEROtherm reinschauen, hab fast nen Lachanfall bekommen (-> Bild vom "High-End CPU Cooler BTF95") 
Zum Enermax, die Optik erinnert mich stark an Xigmatek und Cooler Master, vorallem das Befestigungssystem. Schade nur, dass der bei so nem Volumen mehr auf schnell drehende Lüfter ausgelegt ist (ist für mich seit Einbau des NH-U12P letzte Woche undenkbar: Wing Boost mit max. 700 U/min reicht meinem i5) und bei gedrosselter Drehzahl nicht mehr so überragend ist. Ok, P/L wird wohl dennoch stimmen, doch wie sieht es in nem direkten Vergleich mit anderen "Budget"-Kühlern wie z.B. nem Xigmatek Gaia oder nem CM Hyper 212 aus? Wenn dies ein günstiger Kühler sein wird/soll, dann müsst man ihn doch auch mal mit seinesgleichen vergleichen, nicht mit irgendwelchen high-end Kühlern. Ist meine(!) Meinung


----------



## Kaktus (6. August 2011)

*AW: Exklusiver Vorabtest: CPU-Kühler Enermax ETS-T40-TB mit sehr hoher Maximalkühlleistung*

@Uter
Es ist leider so, dass die Leute ier immer nur das Dickste und Beste wollen auch wenn sie es rein gar nicht brauchen. Schau dir doch an was hier oft empfohlen wird obwohl die Ansprüche gering sind.  Zu oft übers Ziel hinaus. 

@Shub
Die Technik hatte zu wenig Potential, das war das Problem. Aktuelle CPUs mit mehr als 65W TDP kannst du mit dieser Technik einfach nicht kühlen. Selbst bei Chipsätzen wird es eng, zumal die Technik einfach zu teuer ist. Ein Grund warum auch Flüssigmetalkühlung wieder vom Markt verschwunden ist. 
Was die Leute hier nicht sehen, ist die Tatsache das sich eigentlich recht viel im Kühlerbereich tut, nur eben Dinge die man optisch nicht wahr nimmt. Heatpipes wurden mittlerweile stark verbessert... Luftleitbleche leiten die Luft innerhalb des Kühlers (Macho oder HR-02)... hier beim Enermax Kühler hat man durch kleine Schlitze den Luftstrom hinter den Heatpipes verbessert... Direct Touch wurde ebenfalls deutlich weiter entwickelt in dem man die Böden feiner schleift (Titan ist hier ein Vorbild z.B. beim Hati)... Es wird hier und da mittlerweile teures Silberlötzinn verwendet das deutlich besser leitet als normales Lötzinn ... die vorderen Bereiche werden geriffelt, gestuft oder sonst was, damit es weniger Geräusche durch den Lüfter gibt (Verminderung der Strömungskanten)... manche Kühler erzeugen spezielle Verwirrbelungen um die Luft besser zu leiten oder schneller entweichen zu lassen... u.s.w.! Es tut sich eine ganze Menge... nur wie gesagt, man sieht es einfach nicht. 

Als Enermax bei mir zu Besuch war und den Kühler vorgestellt hatten, ging leider mein Testsystem hopps (nein, es lag nicht am Kühler), weshalb ich spontan in meinem Privaten System kurz testen musste. Das Fazit von PCGH kann ich bestätigen. Hohe Leistung, jedoch im Silent Betrieb dann doch nicht sooo stark aber trotzdem gut. 
Allerdings hätte ich mir auch eine andere Optik gewünscht die mehr her macht. Auch hätte man noch einiges verbessern können. Aber gut, der Einstieg von Enermax im Luftkühlermarkt ist zumindest deutlich besser geglückt als der von Corsair  Die Kühler A50 und A70 sind dann doch zu laut und am Ende schwächer.


----------



## Löschzwerg (6. August 2011)

*AW: Exklusiver Vorabtest: CPU-Kühler Enermax ETS-T40-TB mit sehr hoher Maximalkühlleistung*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Was die Leute hier nicht sehen, ist die Tatsache das sich eigentlich recht viel im Kühlerbereich tut, nur eben Dinge die man optisch nicht wahr nimmt. Heatpipes wurden mittlerweile stark verbessert... Luftleitbleche leiten die Luft innerhalb des Kühlers (Macho oder HR-02)... hier beim Enermax Kühler hat man durch kleine Schlitze den Luftstrom hinter den Heatpipes verbessert... Direct Touch wurde ebenfalls deutlich weiter entwickelt in dem man die Böden feiner schleift (Titan ist hier ein Vorbild z.B. beim Hati)... Es wird hier und da mittlerweile teures Silberlötzinn verwendet das deutlich besser leitet als normales Lötzinn ... die vorderen Bereiche werden geriffelt, gestuft oder sonst was, damit es weniger Geräusche durch den Lüfter gibt (Verminderung der Strömungskanten)... manche Kühler erzeugen spezielle Verwirrbelungen um die Luft besser zu leiten oder schneller entweichen zu lassen... u.s.w.! Es tut sich eine ganze Menge... nur wie gesagt, man sieht es einfach nicht.



Es tut sich was, ja, allerdings sind das nur kleine Verbesserunge bereits vorhandener Techniken. Das kann aber noch nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange sein... Direct Touch war die letzte nennenswerte Errungenschaft.

Und ganz ehrlich, wiso tut es sich Enermax überhaupt an, in einen Markt einzusteigen in dem alle Produkte mehr oder weniger gleich sind?!


----------



## Kaktus (7. August 2011)

*AW: Exklusiver Vorabtest: CPU-Kühler Enermax ETS-T40-TB mit sehr hoher Maximalkühlleistung*

@Löschzwerg

Direct Touch war mehr oder minder ein Marketing Hipe. Diese Technik hat genau so viele Nach- wie Vorteile. Eine echte Neuerung ist es nicht und wirklich mehr bringen tut sie auch nicht. Die kleinen Verbesserungen machen sich in der Leistung dagegen sehr deutlich bemerkbar. Nur verstehen das die User nicht, weil sie wenig oder gar keine Ahnung von Kühlern haben. Schließlich kann man hier nicht wie bei NTs an spezifischen Bauteilen die Leistung oder die Qualität festlegen. 
Nur als Beispiel... Silberlötzinn kann gegenüber normalem Lötzinn die Leistung um 2-3 °C verbessern. Die Form der Bodenplatte... womit nicht nur die Unterseite gemeint ist, sondern der ganze Block, ist ziemlich entscheidend beim Wärmeabtransport, mehr als eine Heatpipe oder eine größere Kühlfläche. 
Die Leute glauben ja immer noch das ein zweiter Lüfter am Kühler der heilige Gral ist. Ein zweiter Lüfter kann auch nur wirklich etwas bringen wenn der Kühler darauf ausgelegt ist und da reicht es nicht das man einfach eine zweite Halterung beilegt. 

Das Enermax hier vielleicht ein bisschen zu Konservativ einsteigt, kann man ihnen vorhalten, habe ich auch getan. Aber warum nicht in einen Markt einsteigen um eine breite Produktpalette anbieten zu können? Gehäuse haben sie, Lüfter schon lange, ein Kühler war nur die logische Folge. Aber mal sehen, mir persönlich sind sie zu Konservativ und Innovationslos, die Leistung stimmt aber für den Preis. Von daher... eben mehr Auswahl für den Kunden.


----------



## riedochs (7. August 2011)

*AW: Exklusiver Vorabtest: CPU-Kühler Enermax ETS-T40-TB mit sehr hoher Maximalkühlleistung*

Das Rad neu erfinden ist schwer. In Sachen Luftkühlung erwarte ich kaum noch signifikante Verbesserungen.


----------



## Scorpio78 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Exklusiver Vorabtest: CPU-Kühler Enermax ETS-T40-TB mit sehr hoher Maximalkühlleistung*



riedochs schrieb:


> Das Rad neu erfinden ist schwer. In Sachen Luftkühlung erwarte ich kaum noch signifikante Verbesserungen.


 
/Sign

Irgendwann ist das Limit erreicht.


----------



## Myrkvidr (18. August 2011)

*AW: Exklusiver Vorabtest: CPU-Kühler Enermax ETS-T40-TB mit sehr hoher Maximalkühlleistung*

Also es gibt doch dauerhaften und nun wirklich nicht zu vernachlässigenden Fortschritt im Kühlerbereich - das muss ja nicht so sichtbar wie beim Umstieg von Top-Flow zu Tower o.ä. sein. Klar, man kann sicher auch einen riesigen und potenten Kühler in Entenform mit schrägem Luftstrom von oben durch den Schnabel entwickeln 
Aber wenn man mal einfach die Leistung von relativ schmalen aktuellen Kühlkörpern mit einigen riesigen Klötzen von vor ein paar Jahren vergleicht, dann kann mir niemand erzählen, dass sich beim Kühlerdesign nichts verändert hat - sicher, diese Fortschritte bleiben das wohlgehütete Geheimnis der Entwicklungsabteilungen der einzelnen Hersteller, aber von der Hand zu weisen sind sie wohl kaum.


----------



## Jamrock (18. August 2011)

*AW: Exklusiver Vorabtest: CPU-Kühler Enermax ETS-T40-TB mit sehr hoher Maximalkühlleistung*



riedochs schrieb:


> Das Rad neu erfinden ist schwer. In Sachen Luftkühlung erwarte ich kaum noch signifikante Verbesserungen.



Seh ich genau so. Denke nicht das der Kühler sich von der Preis/Leistung her gegen den Mugen oder den Macho durchsetzen wird.

Die Zukunft liegt vermutlich ehr bei Kompaktwaküs


----------

